# Baby Double Tail?! O:



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey guys, haven't been around in a while.
Went to petco today and went through the baby bettas. I think I found a baby double tail!

What do you guys thinks?

Thumbnails are clickable!


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh! What a little cutie! ; w ;


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

LaLaLeyla said:


> Oh my gosh! What a little cutie! ; w ;


ikr~
super stoked when i found it.
not sure if it's male or female yet, wont know for a while. but when i saw the tail, i was like, "...this is worth $1.99 to find out if it's a double tail..."
So i got it x3
hopefully it is, cause i've always wanted one, but i could never afford one at fricken 10 bucks. if this little one is a double tail, i just got 80% off one xD


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

So adorable and tiny...sure looks like a double tail.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Perseusmom said:


> So adorable and tiny...sure looks like a double tail.


yay~ x3


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

*sooooo cute*

Soooo cute. Definintly a double tail. Sorry if i spelled stuff incorrectly. He is so cute. Love his colors


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Where did you get him?


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

3l1zabeth said:


> Where did you get him?


Petco


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

They do seem to get them occasionally - I found one a couple months back and had to try, even though (s)he was not in good shape. Yours looks much further along - good luck with it!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I think that is an injury that is healing. His dorsal isn't wide enough to be DT. He's cute .


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

PitGurl said:


> I think that is an injury that is healing. His dorsal isn't wide enough to be DT. He's cute .


It's not an injury, I'm looking right at it now. It's perfectly fine.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Adorable. How is he/he doing now? Nikki was a petco Baby betta


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow that water is clean


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

PitGurl said:


> I think that is an injury that is healing. His dorsal isn't wide enough to be DT. He's cute .


1+ agreed

Double tails have wider dorsals unlike singletails


----------



## Frank is my betta (Jul 2, 2012)

rip
bobby
bobby 
bobby
bobby 
booby
booby 
booby
booby'i was 5 ok


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well it's not a doubletail. Even DT genos have wide dorsals and virtically wide caudals.

It isn't a doubletail and trust me If it was, you would at least have a wide dorsal. Then I would question it. But TBH, it looks like a female VT.


----------



## KevinGillbride (May 7, 2013)

I just got a new baby betta it definitely has a double tail longer and more defined than this one it's dorsal is a little wider too but nowhere near as wide as on an adult male, it's white, maroon and baby blue, I think/hopeful it's a male. I'm no expert by the way, is there a difference between a double tail and half moon double tail? also the fish in the photo appears to have stripes on it's sides i have only seen those on females and not males is that correct?


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Aaaww so tiny  s-he's adorable


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

I have one that I found that's just like that one except red and black and gold and I swear he's a DT.


----------



## KevinGillbride (May 7, 2013)

Been nearly 2 years he is male he turned into a dark blue purple adult then he became an ugly rust maroon color now hes pretty much a cambodian red also if you read my other thread about putting him and a dwarf gourami together in the end the gourami stressed out and died he still lives with platies and glo tetras and a dwarf frog


----------

